

Help Finding Jonas Salk Interview - MTmind

Jonas Salk, as you may know, was the man who discovered the cure for polio - which has saved 500,000 lives every year since it's discovery.  What you may not know is the man had extremely deep views on people and their place in this unfolding universe.  He discusses these views in detail in an Academy of Achievement interview he conducted in 1991.  Quotes from this interview can be found on Wikiquote, https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Jonas_Salk .<p>The entire interview, however, is out of grasp because the Academy of Achievement website seems broken.  If someone could find a legal way to access this video, I'm sure it would benefit the entire hacker news community.
======
NaOH
Maybe this isn't the interview you are seeking, but I had no trouble getting
to this version on the Academy of Achievement site.

Direct Link: <http://www.achievement.org/autodoc/printmember/sal0int-1>

PDF of the Same Page: <http://db.tt/IMuv6KWo>

~~~
MTmind
Thank you so much for the PDF, I still can't access the website for some
reason. You've honestly made my day, thank you so much :)

